# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Radio Show on Sunday

## Downunder74

G'day , I caught part of the radio show on Sunday where a guy called Spencer was talking with a UK guy about a new website he had made but missed the name. Did anyone catch the show? Spencer was speaking very highly about this guy and the site he had made and how helpful it was. Can anyone point me in the direction as interested to check it out. 
Cheers

----------


## UK_

anyone???  I didnt catch the sunday show.....

----------


## topcat

http://spexhair.com/

----------


## Spex

Hi guys, 

I would like to take this opportunity to say a public thank you to Spencer for  inviting me onto his show to discuss my new education project for hair loss  on Sunday. It was way past my bed time at 1am here in the UK but non the less hopefully some of what i said made some sense... :Cool: 

It was a real honour to speak on Spencers show about the new site which i have just launched which can be seen here:

*http://maximumhairminimumloss.com* 

I have worked very hard at making the project accessible and very useful and educational to all -  which ever stage you are at with your own hair loss in order to help educate and streamline information keeping them safe based on not only my own personal experiences with hair loss but utilising the many hair loss patients experiences also that i have helped and liaised with over the last 10 years. Spencer was very kind to have me on the show and he couldn't have keen any more of a gentleman regarding my project and i thank him for reviewing it. Truly appreciated. :Smile: 

Hopefully Spencer will be able to add the radio interview here when he has had chance to sort the particular segment out for others to listen to it. I am keen too to hear it also - heaven knows what i sounded like.. It was great to hear from a couple of callers too although the skype had some feedback/interference  which made it tough at times. Issue at my end unfortunately.

Best Regards
Spex

----------


## UKresponder

Kudos to you  Spex!

I managed to listen to some of the radio show on the bald truth, to have the AHA founder and ambassador himself praise your project as 'revolutionary' for the hair loss industry is jut deserve.  Maximum hair minimum loss - is a fantastic product that I have got much value out off, it is well overdue, I wish this was around many years ago!  Finding the right info about hair loss so comprehensively in one place is a a God send, it took me months to get the answers via the forums and the general public take a while to find the right forums and more importantly the answers to their needs.  I fully recommend maximumhairminimumloss to anyone suffering from hair loss at any point on the norwood scale.

----------


## Downunder74

Cheers guys. I have just bought it and on first glance it already looks pretty comprehensive. I will report back when i have had chance to read through it all and let you know.  Thanks again and great forum.

----------


## Spex

Cheers Uk responder.

Hope you find it helpful Downunder  :Cool:

----------


## tbtadmin



----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Nice job Spex. The new site looks great. I have only had a chance to check it out briefly, but I am already impressed. I will post again with a more detailed impression as soon as I get a chance.

----------


## Spex

Thanks Doc :Cool:  Really appreciate your feedback and also the video you provided me. Keep up the great work  :Smile: 

Thanks Yvette and Spence for providing the segment of the show for others to listen to it. 

Best 
Spence

----------


## UKresponder

I actually listened to the radio interview a second time round, to have Spencer Kobren give you that much time on the air and stand by your project means a lot in terms of credibility in this crazy HT wolrd!  This really is the definitive info medium on all things to do on hair loss and hair restoration based on personal experiences and hundreds of individuals having the benefit of Spex's wisdom over the past 10 years.  Not many products come along like that in this world??

----------


## thickhead

spex and spencer sounds like a morning talk show  :Wink: 

I just wanted to add my two cents (or pence). We all know how unbelievably gracious and helpful Spex has been on these forums. He was a seer and a beacon for me when i was in a darker place and he has guided me with frank, insightful assistance along the restoration process (it really does work! hallelujah)

But it's so wonderful to see him proceed forward with a structured format and product so that so many others who are going through turmoil and encounter the murky sea of HT information, can find specific answers from the best source out there that will send them on the right path.

Cheers to you Spex.

----------


## PayDay

> spex and spencer sounds like a morning talk show 
> 
> I just wanted to add my two cents (or pence). We all know how unbelievably gracious and helpful Spex has been on these forums. He was a seer and a beacon for me when i was in a darker place and he has guided me with frank, insightful assistance along the restoration process (it really does work! hallelujah)
> 
> But it's so wonderful to see him proceed forward with a structured format and product so that so many others who are going through turmoil and encounter the murky sea of HT information, can find specific answers from the best source out there that will send them on the right path.
> 
> Cheers to you Spex.


 Kobren is really entertaining! Im a long time fan and caught the show with Spex, which was pretty cool. With all of his success and fame Kobren is such a down to earth gracious guy.  This was a good interview.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Great interview and again excellent work by Spex.  He put his heart and soul into this project and it shows.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Spex

Cheers guys - appreciated. :Cool: 

Best 
Spex

----------


## Downunder74

G'day guys, well i am pleased to report back that i found this project of Spexs incredibly helpful. I would def recommend this to anyone who is wanting some really honest advice on products and treatments for hair loss. 
The videos are a wee bit long but all up very, very helpful. The ebook was very helpful too. Well done Spex! 

I can't thank you enough as i was all ready to spend a small fortunate on I;m guessing would have potentially been worthless products in pursuit of saving my hair. I def feel like I am on the right track now. Fingers crossed!

Cheers!!

----------


## Spex

Hey Downunder - glad you are finding it useful and its helping.

Thats the objective i set out to achieve :Cool: . Thanks for your feedback!

Best 
Spex

----------


## Downunder74

Spex just a heads up that I have given a very good friend of mine your email address who is wanting a hair transplant like the one you had.

----------


## Spex

No worries - happy to help :Cool:

----------

